# 2 Lovely Adult MaineCoon needs a new home



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

Only for those who is interested. Send me a Private Message instead.


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

And I have also developed a terrible allergy with cats.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

If they are pedigree then have you tried contacting thier breeder too see if they'll take them back?


I have cat allergies and have 5 cats

Plus having a baby is no reason too get rid of a cat, just sayin....


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi thanks, the breeder is already retired. 3 yrs ago. We already done that by the way!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

So she wont take them back?


You can cat proof a baby too, i saw someone else post about netting being put over a cot so the cat dont jump in, plus just not allowing baby and cat to be left alone together.

I had a friend who had two kids and many more animals then half her family were comfortable with....a black lab, a rotti, cats....yet she still had two kids and both brought up fine and very responsible around animals and in general


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

do they live in a flat?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JenDCat said:


> do they live in a flat?


It was a flat....but, how too desribe it, like a two story flat? If you get me?

Would of been bigger if they had all the rooms on one floor, instead it all seemed very squashed


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

They are beautiful cats and a shame to get rid of them. Were you not planning on starting a family when you got them? Can you reconsider?

I'm sure the cats will be fine in a flat with a baby and I tend to think that they would be much happier to stay with you than go through the trauma of re-homing. Cats don't really need that much space as long as they have toys to keep them entertained and you can create vertical space - climbing posts, trees, shelves etc, even one of those hamster wheels for cats if you can afford it!

For centuries people have been raising children with animals with no problems (in the tiniest of houses/rooms/flats) and to get rid of them for that reason just doesn't seem right to me. 

I also have a cat allergy. I've just learnt to manage it. Yours may well be worse than mine but I really do urge you to look at all your options before going down the re-homing route.


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

Whilst we appreciate the sentiments being put forward, may we ask to refrain from further posts on the thread asking to re-consider etc as it has already been a very difficult decision to go ahead with. Our circumstances had also changed and both work too.

There are very genuine multiple reasons for the rehoming and we are trying to do this with the best interest & welfare of the cats and their future. As already mentioned, the breeder could not offer any assistance in this case and has ceased breading.

Please respect our wishes and only reply if you are genuinely interested in the cats and can offer a loving suitable home.

Points to consider for prospective new owners;

These are very large cats. Dylan the male being the biggest framed and both are larger than most small dogs. People are almost always radically apprehensive on seeing them for the first time they are so big. Yet they are the most docile cats ever.

They go through a substantial amount of expensive food and cat litter.

Due to their size and attributes they do like to throw the grey cat litter about and dig to Oz in the tray  Expect to deal with 'substantial' regular deposits. You need to be cleaning the tray, frequently. You will be cleaning a lot, everywhere.

Expect to be kept awake at night and have a 'lot' of spare time for play/attention.

These are definitely NOT cats like regular moggies or to be left outside or to their own means. We understand regular cats, we used to have a black moggy years ago that was a breeze to look after. These are 'nothing' like regular cats, especially Dylan, he needs & demands exercise & attention.

Dylan has problem solving intelligence. If you think oh yes so does... etc. Think again. People who know Dylan and visited us have actually said "wow" and scratched their heads! So think about what that entails. For simple instance due to his strength, he can open doors that kids can't and empty drawers and your wardrobe. That doesn't even scratch the surface.

Above are some things to consider, but not all. We already explained this previously and re-homed them to a huge detached house & family, enclosed rear garden etc, perfect conditions you'd think, they had the space, but no brains whatsover. They'd had dogs & cats for 15 to 20 years allegedly. Two weeks later they were on the phone for us to collect them again.
Getting the idea?

The above is obviously not the best 'advert' for them, but that's the whole point, we are trying to find a 'true' proper home for those who are probably retired and with enough 'funds'.

Hope that goes someway to alleviate the 'get rid' views & thoughts and clarifys the situation. Please respect that.

Thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Home Page
Retiredfriends

Have you tried any of the breed clubs - such as the links above. They may be able to help - and presumably only people who have researched the breed will look on there so will undertake any rehoming with their eyes open!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you contact the mainecoon cat club they have a rehoming section and hopefully will be able to help you.

Please dont advertise them as free to a home, put a price on them even if you dont take it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

JenDCat said:


> Whilst we appreciate the sentiments being put forward, may we ask to refrain from further posts on the thread asking to re-consider etc as it has already been a very difficult decision to go ahead with. Our circumstances had also changed and both work too.
> 
> There are very genuine multiple reasons for the rehoming and we are trying to do this with the best interest & welfare of the cats and their future. As already mentioned, the breeder could not offer any assistance in this case and has ceased breading.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a typical maine coon you should have researched the breed more before you brought them ! My Norwegian forest sometimes wakes me up at night singing because she likes to play at night and she also likes a lot of attention during the night and day and as for opening doors well what clever cats and dont leave you draw doors open if you don't want them to throw things out leaving them open is just asking for it really . As for scattering litter from their litter tray well you can buy litter trays that have side protectors so they cant scatter their litter . Yes a moggie would be easier so to speak but most the things you hate about your cat are what I find endearing about the breed. And as for pooing all the time why don't you take them to the vet or try changing their diet .


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

Whoever the moderator in this forum. Can I make a request for this thread to be deleted?

Thank You. I think I posted this to a wrong forum.

I would like my logins to be deleted also, I am not liking this forum at all!

You have to know us first before judging us!

Please before you make any post, try to understand the explanation above!
We are already heartbroken doing this!

We want a brilliant home for our cat not cats anymore as we are keeping Dylan.
Since both of them don't get on very well. *another explanation they are both neutered*

Molly will be easier for the new owner.

*end of story*


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

megsie84 said:


> Sounds like a typical maine coon you should have researched the breed more before you brought them ! My Norwegian forest sometimes wakes me up at night singing because she likes to play at night and she also likes a lot of attention during the night and day and as for opening doors well what clever cats and dont leave you draw doors open if you don't want them to throw things out leaving them open is just asking for it really . As for scattering litter from their litter tray well you can buy litter trays that have side protectors so they cant scatter their litter . Yes a moggie would be easier so to speak but most the things you hate about your cat are what I find endearing about the breed. And as for pooing all the time why don't you take them to the vet or try changing their diet .


_*Whilst we appreciate the sentiments being put forward, may we ask to refrain from further posts on the thread asking to re-consider etc as it has already been a very difficult decision to go ahead with. Our circumstances had also changed and both work too.*_


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

JenDCat said:


> I would like my logins to be deleted also, I am not liking this forum at all!


Sorry you feel the way you do but members do have opinions on this type of post, I have a friend with MC and the male weighted in at about 12kg the last time I saw him, so I know they would be too big for my home. The breed really does need to be considered first.

As for logins they don't get deleted, that's your choice - log off and walk away.

Sorry if that sounds harsh.


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

megsie84 said:


> Sounds like a typical maine coon you should have researched the breed more before you brought them ! My Norwegian forest sometimes wakes me up at night singing because she likes to play at night and she also likes a lot of attention during the night and day and as for opening doors well what clever cats and dont leave you draw doors open if you don't want them to throw things out leaving them open is just asking for it really. As for scattering litter from their litter tray well you can buy litter trays that have side protectors so they cant scatter their litter . Yes a moggie would be easier so to speak but most the things you hate about your cat are what I find endearing about the breed. And as for pooing all the time why don't you take them to the vet or try changing their diet .


Maybe you should;

1) Try reading the previous replies and explanation properly before thread spoiling again (which was explicitly asked not to do).

2) Actually understand what's been written, case in point;


> *and dont leave you draw doors open if you don't want them to throw things out leaving them open is just asking for it really*


 He OPENS the draws - all of them, whatever type, by himself. It appears he has more intelligence than even you.

Thanks for nothing. 
Keep your mindless illogical, scatty rants to yourself in future.


----------



## JenDCat (Oct 8, 2010)

Mods close - thread will not be responded.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Contact a mod yourself and they will close for you, rudeness gets you nowhere so I would suggest you ask them nicely.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

As much as I sympathise with you, I can't see how living in a flat and working necessitates your cats rehoming, I have 4 cats, one being a Maine Coon weighing in at a hefty 9kg, & I work full time.

If there was ever a time that I had to rehome - (which I might add I never would) but lets say for arguments sake I had to.......... I would be so grateful to other members for their advice especially regarding breed rescues.

I really do not understand people who come on here for advice & once suggestions are given they get all stand offish and defensive with the advice given.

If you cared for your cats you wouldn't hesitate in taking the advice instead of finding reasons not to.

I really hope they get a happy, loving home they deserve.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

good luck with re homing them. I am sure you have done much heart wrenching over this.


----------



## helenthemum (Jan 25, 2009)

Didn't want to read and run.

OP I feel so sorry for you rehoming one of your beloved MC's must be hear breaking.

I recently adopted 2 from someone who has severe allergies to them, so severe she had been hospitalised 3 times this year!

I know you must feel very angry at the comments some people are leaving on your thread. What we all have to realise is that not every animal suits every person, sometimes life throws us a curve ball which changes our lives and not always for the best.

What ever your reasons for having your MC rehomed, I hope he goes to a loving home. MC 's are wonderful cats and not like any domestic moggie, so playful and can be very stubborn. One loves my kitchen table!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

JenDCat said:


> Maybe you should;
> 
> 1) Try reading the previous replies and explanation properly before thread spoiling again (which was explicitly asked not to do).
> 
> ...


----------

